# PC abschalten - nur wie ???



## tobias (16 Februar 2005)

Tach,
nachdem ich vorhin (SuSE)Linux auf der zweiten Festplatte meines Werkstatt PCs installiert habe und das sogar auf Anhieb lief stellte ich zu Feierabend dann fest das sich die Kiste nicht mehr abschalten lässt ...

Sobald das Linux gestartet ist sind sämtliche Schalter am PC (ATX-Board/ Tyan) ohne Funktion. Beim 'Abmelden' fährt das Ding bis: 'halt immediately' wos bis zum Durchbrennen im eigenem Saft schmort. Drücke ich Reset oder den (ATX) 'Netzschalter' geht der Monitor aus aber die Festplatten rödeln weiter. 2Stunden rumdrehen am Powermanagement im BIOS brachte auch nichts - die Kiste ist definitiv nur mit ziehen des Netzsteckers abzuwürgen.  

Wenn ich ganz normal im Betrieb den 'Netzschalter' betätige (sozusagen 'Wutaus') dasselbe. Der Monitor stirbt, der PC rödelt munter weiter ... 
... bei W98/ W2k funktioniert alles wie vorgesehen - Beenden, und die Kiste legt automatisch den Hörer auf.
Hat da jemand 'ne Idee ???


----------



## Maxl (17 Februar 2005)

Notlösung:

Ein Standard ATX-PC lässt sich normalerweise zwangsweise ausschalten, indem man 4 Sekunden auf den "Netztaster" drückt.
Funktioniert bei ATX-PCs und Notebooks

Linux-Problem.... kenne mich mit Linux leider nicht aus


----------



## SPS Markus (17 Februar 2005)

Hi Tobias,
hat mit Sicherheit was mit dem ACPI oder APM-Modus zu tun. 
Eine Praktische Lösung kann ich dir jetzt nicht liefern da alle meine Linux-Systeme einwandfrei runterfahren bzw. 24/7h laufen.
Schau mal in 'nem Linux-Forum vorbei und stelle dort nochmals deine Frage.
Viel Glück!
Markus


----------



## Jakamara (31 März 2005)

Ich hab BSD.

Dort hatte ich einen Eintrag im log, dass mein BIOS blacklisted war.
Bis zum Update musste ich einen SW-Schalter umlegen, damit ACPI startete.

Schau mal nach ob du sowas findest.

Ohne ACPI fährt der Power-Taster den Rechner nicht runter.


----------



## Jakamara (31 März 2005)

Nimm doch gleich was richtiges.

Ich hab FreeBSD hier.
Ich wollte ein stabiles Basissystem, nicht nur ein Kernel mit Extras.

Das ist zwar völlig uncool, Frauen und Chefs kann man damit nicht beeindrucken, aber es läuft problemlos.


----------



## Zottel (31 März 2005)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß FreeBSD ausgerechnet bei ACPI besser sein soll als Linux. Das Problem ist, daß die Hardware/Mainboard-Hersteller es seit Jahren nicht gebacken kriegen die Standards so umzusetzen, daß es in allen Kombinationen funktioniert. Und ich vermute, Linux wurde auf einer größeren Anzahl von Kombinationen getestet.


----------



## Jakamara (31 März 2005)

Wenn es um einen Hype geht sind die immer hinterher.
Wenn es im solche Sachen geht hatte ich nie Verzug.

Im Gegensatz sind alle an einem FreeBSD dran, bei Linux werden wohl oftmals einzelne Probleme erst in jeder Distribution einzeln parallel gelöst.

Ich sag ja nur dass mir FBSD besser gefällt, da es eine konsequnte Struktur hat, ein Betriebssystem statt eines Kernels umfasst, weniger Pannen im Design (Speichermanager in linux 2.6 mehrfach gewechselt) hat, etc.


----------

